# Schezwan Wonton



## lollarossa (Feb 22, 2006)

I had this dish in a now closed up Chinese takeout place in Niagara Falls, N.Y. Was just steamed wontons in somesort of schezwan sauce with sesame seeds on top...............any recipes or leads to one would be appreciated. Thanx in advance.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I don't know if it's the exact same thing but my wife, (who lived in Beijing from birth till her mid 30's) makes the best dumplings I have ever had in my life. You said "wontons" but do you mean "dumplings?" 

In any event, she has two "dumpling" recipes, one for dipping in sauce and one for cooking in soup, (a.k.a. "wonton" soup).

If you want the recipes, (which are not perfect and measured out like Betty Crocker, let me know).

Mark


----------



## lollarossa (Feb 22, 2006)

I am more interested in the sauce. They were wontons like what you fry or put the soup...not dumplings like you get steamed with garlic sauce. It was a slightly opaque, good bodied, brown sauce. Oriental cuisine is not my strong suit. I should read up on it some more....but all my cliental wants is 50's american and french. If you can give me the ingredients with round about ratios it might just help.....and who knows...I could make it work. Thanx Mark.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Was the brown sauce completely salty or was did it have a sweetness to it?

You could experiment with soy sauce, black vinegar, oyster sauce, rice vinegar, and grind your own szechuan peppercorns.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Could be a brown bean sauce. There are so many variations its hard to tell. I will check some other sources and see if I can come up with something.. I have tons of Chinese recipes,use to be into that type cusine. Not much anymore but I still love to eat it.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I do not know if this is it but it comes from www.my-gourmet-kitchen.com

*Ingredients for Chinese Schezwan Sauce
*
25 red chillies (dried)
3 bulbs garlic, flaked and peeled
10-15 flakes garlic finely chopped
3 green chillies finely chopped
2" piece ginger, peeled and grated
2 white onions finely chopped
1 stalk celery finely chopped
2 tsp. cornflour
1 tbsp. brown vinegar
1 tbsp. sugar
1 tbsp. oil
2 pinches ajinomoto (optional)

Directions for Chinese Schezwan Sauce

Boil garlic and red chillies in 2 cups water, for 5 minutes.
Drain water, keep aside.
Grind chillies,garlic to a paste.
Heat oil in a heavy pan.
Add ginger, chopped garlic, chopped chillies, stir.
Add celery, onions, stirfry till onions are transparent.
Add paste, stirfry for 2-3 minutes.
Dissolve cornflour in 2 tbsp. water.
Add all other ingredients, and drained water from chillies.
Bring back to boil, stirring continuously.
Simmer for 2-3 minutes, till sauce is thick and smooth.
Bottle, cool, refrigerate, use in chinese cooking as required.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

ajinomoto? Can you provide a source or description?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

erggh, aji-no-moto, hmm lets see, "not less than 99.5% msg".

basically, your playing with straight msg (621)

It maybe a decent chinese chicken stock or a sesame and same. I know that northern chinese cuisine loves corriander et al (cilantro), so maybe go down that line


----------

